# Sharpest nail clippers



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

Someone recommended these clippers on another forum so I purchased them. They are the sharpest clippers I've used so far, and I've used most of the ones sold at petco and petsmart. They go through nails like butter. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Millers-Forge-Nail- ... m153.l1262


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Do you have troubke with nail splitting when you use these? Seems like I split at least one nail when I do the kitties' pedicures.


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

I haven't had any problems yet, but I've only used them once on each of my 4 cats. Here's a review of these on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Millers-Forge-Pet ... 383&sr=8-6


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 12, 2007)

I LOVE those clippers. My old vet used them in their office and I saw how well they worked. They are very sharp and do not crush the nail like the guilotine style ones. I think the small scissor style ones they sell for cats suck. They never seem sharp enough. 

They only issue I have with the miller forge ones are that they have a nail stopper thing that can get in the way when trying to clip cat nails. They are great for cats but work even better for dogs. You have a lot of control with them.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

That's the one I have, too. My only complaint is that the little thing that keeps the clippers closed when not in use tends to flop up while I'm trying to use it.


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

My solutions to the problems listed were to use some duck tape to tape down the thing that keeps the scissors closed along with the handle covers, they have a tendency to slide off. And to bend the guard down a bit and then turn it so it pinches against one of the handles and is out of the way.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I've always just unscrewed the bolt (or is it the nut?) and taken off the nail guard then put it back together. I also super glue the part that keeps them shut to avoid it getting in the way... then when I'm done I wonder why I can't get the trimmers to close so I can put them away :roll:


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

I've always just used people clippers, but for some reason I bought a pair of the giullotine (sic) style ones with the fancy ergonomic grip and such and haven't been real comfortable with them, which adds to the stress for the kitties. I hacked up mill cat's dew claw pretty bad last time, I may just go back to people clippers.


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

OsnobunnieO said:


> I've always just unscrewed the bolt (or is it the nut?) and taken off the nail guard then put it back together. I also super glue the part that keeps them shut to avoid it getting in the way... then when I'm done I wonder why I can't get the trimmers to close so I can put them away :roll:


The guard isn't removable on these, but if you're so inclined, super gluing the part that keeps them shut is possible.

I think these type of clippers work better on cats because the cutting surface in circular so the nail kind of gets cut from all angles.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've always used people clippers, but I bought some "cat" ones the other day. My people clippers have suspiciously disappeared. :?


----------

